# mă prind mai greu



## mihi

Hey all,

I was having trouble understanding a phrase in these lyrics and I was wondering if you could help:

_Mai iubește-mă o dată te rog eu,
 Uneori în dragoste *mă prind mai greu*.
 Îmi cer iertare, dar să nu fii supărat,
 Eu n-am iubit pe nimeni că n-a meritat. _

I think I've understood most of it, but the _mă prind mai greu_ has left me confused. Could someone explain to me what's going on here.

Love me once again, I beg you,
Sometimes in love ????,
I ask for forgiveness, so don't be angry,
I have not loved anyone that did not deserve it.

Thank you so much.


----------



## farscape

Think of "it's not easy for me to fall in love" - it's a bit unusual even for a native speaker

I'll try to find a better translation /explanation if I can.

As for "_Eu n-am iubit pe nimeni că n-a meritat. " _this is closer to: _I didn't love anybody because it wasn't worth i_t.


----------



## irinet

Hi,
It can also be _falling hard for someone_ because of the trust issues.


----------



## farscape

To fall hard for someone means falling in love with them very intensely which is not the meaning "mă prind mai greu" is trying to convey.


----------



## irinet

Oooo My mistake then. I had doubts about it though. Now, you've cleared my mind so, thanks.

Is it _not falling easily for someone, _perhaps?  _I shall not/won't allow myself to get attached too fast... or I'm hard to get... _can be other options of what you wrote.


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc

_mă prind mai greu_ = _I don't catch on so easily_

_eu n-am iubit pe nimeni că n-a meritat_ = _I've never loved anyone because nobody was worth loving_ or _I've never loved anyone because loving someone is not worth it_


----------



## farscape

What are you "catching on" to?

A bit archaic but we do use "a prinde" for getting involved in something or with someone as is the case with OP:

Te prinzi în luptă -> You engage in a fight
Te prinzi/faci prinsoare -> challenge for a bet/dare
Te prinzi în dragoste -> fall in love


----------

